# Do you read your horoscope?



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I do.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

I've read it once or twice. Mostly because I wanted to intellectually appreciate how someone could write a whole page of grammatically correct English and still not manage to convey a single strand of rational meaning.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd rather read my shit and take notes on it. Might actually provide insight, and facts, proving useful.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't read them, but if something is making the average person seek self-discovery/introspection, I support them at that level.

Do I consider them of any value in terms of accuracy? Not even mildly, but damn do I love it when people think.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Astrology-believers using critical thinking?


----------



## Nebublahs (May 30, 2013)

No


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

I do. But more as a measure of how self-possessed I am. In other words, if I read it and feel compelled to live my life based on what it says OR use it to understand myself at the face value of the horoscope (rather than read into my interpretation of the horoscope), I know that something's wrong. 

Sorry -- maybe this isn't coherent. I had 2 beers over the last three hours. I must be a lightweight.  Today will be a day for reading PerC only.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

No. I have better things to do.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I read my horoscope if it's right in front of me, but I don't believe a word of what it says. If ever horoscope was right, I would currently be moving forward in my relationship with my nonexistent boyfriend.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

no. waste of time.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Never.

But one time my mom said I should read the newspaper's horoscope for that day. I looked at it said "You should take the day off". I decided to believe it that day.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

I do. Sometimes they give useful tips, such as 'To maintain your relationship healthy, avoid getting involved in triangular love'


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

clairdelunatic said:


> I do. But more as a measure of how self-possessed I am. In other words, if I read it and feel compelled to live my life based on what it says OR use it to understand myself at the face value of the horoscope (rather than read into my interpretation of the horoscope), I know that something's wrong.


I think I do a similar thing to this.
To me it's not about predicting the future, but more about seeing options and connections.
It makes you visualize your future and in turn sends your subconscious mind in that direction. 

When I read something I always try too think most about what first came to my mind. 

So really it's just more of a self assessment when presented with this possibility of your future.

And there's only benefits when you start focusing on where your life is going daily.


Ne goes crazy for me with this stuff.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I read them for entertainment and personal amusement. Mostly, when I'm bored. I also use them to ridicule my friends, but that's all. When I was eleven years old, I read a horoscope calendar that said I'm supposed to be meticulous, reliable and hard-working. That's when I apprehended it for a load of peanut butter encrusted crap. I have never really believed in horoscopes.


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't so much read it for the gimmicky future telling, but it helps me consider what I actually want to do with my day. 

As in, maybe it will tell me today is a good day for social gatherings, and it makes me realize I should to go visit a friend's, something like that.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I read it for fun. However, I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to, but I stopped. When I read, "You're shit out of luck." I didn't know what to do, so I called in sick for work. Hell, I didn't know if I would be run over by a bus or something. The next day I got fired for calling in. Fuck it. I'd rather not know.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

If you know somebody else who follows horoscopes, you should fulfil their horoscope every once in a while to f with them.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Thomas60 said:


> If you know somebody else who follows horoscopes, you should fulfil their horoscope every once in a while to f with them.


This is a genius idea.


----------



## smokeafish (Jun 21, 2014)

Sometimes for a laugh if I have a newspaper I'll read it satirically to anyone I'm with.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Jul 14, 2014)

I used to be very devoted to both the Western and Chinese/Vietnamese horoscopes. I'm a Pisces/Scorpio rising; or a Fire Rabbit year/ Fire Horse day sign. I lost my faith in horoscopes some time after seeing Carl Sagan explain them on YouTube. I think it would be nice if they were true, though, as they can be fun, just like Tarot cards. 

For the believers, I ask: Do any of my signs indicate that I'd leave the horoscope behind? Can you tell me some things about my life, based on my signs? Can you work it?


----------



## Casco (Jun 26, 2014)

I read them just for fun sometimes. Don't actually believe in astrology at all.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

Hogwash.

I sometimes read them if I am bored and try the utmost to contradict what it said for the rest of the day.
Especially if someone told me I should read it, because now they are just asking for it.
Well, atleast that is my intention, but I get disinterested and forget it after a minute or two. =)


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone should simply discount reading ones horoscope as I'm quite sure that the position of the stars and planets have in fact had tremendous impact and influence on Human existence....... as well as other natural phenomena. 



*<<<========take it frum a koon!*

If the sun for example was not where it is in relation to us and the planet we're on; we would all be fukt!


----------



## CraniumZ (Mar 4, 2014)

intjonn said:


> I don't think anyone should simply discount reading ones horoscope as I'm quite sure that the position of the stars and planets have in fact had tremendous impact and influence on Human existence....... as well as other natural phenomena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We wouldn't exist to begin with. Horoscopes basically are the least rational way of grouping people. DOB means nothing.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I like reading magazines, and they often happen to show horoscopes at the end and I'll sometimes look at them. I don't take them seriously though.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Only when I'm bored.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

When I was a kid I had a slight interest in horoscopes. Now I totally disbelieve them. I haven't read one in years.


----------



## RHe (Aug 7, 2012)

My family quite likes to quote the year long one they give out on New Year. I like to moan about how depressing my year's going to be for hours afterwards. It's a rather amusing way to pass time on a dull party.


----------

